# Battery question



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, since I have learned so much from PS, I figured you guys might be able to help me on this one. The truck is starting hard lately, I have had the battery tested and alternator tested both seem to be good. But I have had one battery test tell me I have a bad cell in batt. I have a red top with CCA of 800 now. I was told I might need a yellow top with CCA of 770. I don't want to get into doing a dual battery install right now. I just need one that will power the truck, stereo and plow. What is everyone's suggestions? Can I get just a new battery for the main and use old one for accessories?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dump the old battery and get the biggest one that will fit. I've been using the NAPA emergency vehicle one. I only run one battery in my trucks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Agree with the only need one batt. So what's the starting issues your having?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I like double d's in my truck


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

dieselss;1504292 said:


> Agree with the only need one batt. So what's the starting issues your having?


It has been starting hard, especially when it is a little colder out.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Little more info. What kinda motor. What kinda hard ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like that bad cell is going even badder!


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

6.0L it is cranking hard like it doesn't have enough power.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Could be a bad starter as well... but sounds like your battery is bad if one cell is bad


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

CSLC;1504526 said:


> 6.0L it is cranking hard like it doesn't have enough power.


If you have another vehicle that you know has a good battery switch them for a day and see if your hard starts continue.

I would assume you have clean terminals and good grounds already covered. 
A bad cell tho will be a plow stopper in the middle of a long push/run during winter and would for sure get it taken care of now.

May be the time to also upgrade your alternator. NAPA sells a 200 amp that I put in mine. Keeps everything charged and lights bright all night long.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, so I could start it when I left work yesterday. I drove it around a bit no problem. I parked it when I got home, went to start it this morning and nothing. I jumped the truck with my gf's car. It started but then stalled. I started it again and left it running for an hr. I don't go into work till seven. I have to go to dr's around lunch time not sure if it will start. So what does everyone think? Battery still?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would pull and check the battery cables, might have an end starting to corrode or a ground that has rubbed and created a bad spot.....a battery for a diesel would approach 1000 cca....as grandview mentioned bigger is better but it will cost [email protected]


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

another thought after rereading your intentions....not a good idea to mix new and old batteries..as it will cut the life of the newer battery


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

So I guess, I am working on the truck this weekend....YAY!!!! So, I will check grounds and battery cables. Any one elses input would be greatly appreciated. I am stumped on this and I need to get it fixed before the snow flies!!!!


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

REAPER;1504603 said:


> If you have another vehicle that you know has a good battery switch them for a day and see if your hard starts continue.
> 
> I would assume you have clean terminals and good grounds already covered.
> A bad cell tho will be a plow stopper in the middle of a long push/run during winter and would for sure get it taken care of now.
> ...


Can you use this alternator if your current one has a 2 pin? This looks like a 4 pin.....


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

when the trucks running disconect the battery and see if it stays running, if it doesnt bad alt. if it does take a load tester and test the alt like a battery and see if it holds at the same spot. if it does then replace your battery. if the truck stalls while testing your alt replace that its no good, you can narrow it down real quick that way!


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

the new boss 92;1504742 said:


> when the trucks running disconect the battery and see if it stays running, if it doesnt bad alt. if it does take a load tester and test the alt like a battery and see if it holds at the same spot. if it does then replace your battery. if the truck stalls while testing your alt replace that its no good, you can narrow it down real quick that way!


I did the alt test, it stayed running. I think the battery is shot.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

CSLC;1504698 said:


> Can you use this alternator if your current one has a 2 pin? This looks like a 4 pin.....


Yes, just tell them eggsactly what your truck is. I have pretty much the same truck as you only mine is an 2004. Alternator bolted and plugged in like it was stock.
If you go that route (which I highly recommend) you also want to upgrade the cable going from the alt to the battery to 2 gage I did that and also my ground wire and have had 0 problems since and like I said it keeps everything nice and charged during those long nights with no worries at all and I have more electrical stuff on my truck then a lot of guys do. :salute:


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

the new boss 92;1504742 said:


> when the trucks running disconect the battery and see if it stays running, if it doesnt bad alt. if it does take a load tester and test the alt like a battery and see if it holds at the same spot. if it does then replace your battery. if the truck stalls while testing your alt replace that its no good, you can narrow it down real quick that way!


Really bad advice. Thats the best way to fry your computer and other electrical componits. That way worked in the 70s and early 80s but nothing was computer controlled then.



CSLC;1504748 said:


> I did the alt test, it stayed running. I think the battery is shot.


You should go out and buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Well went out and got the right battery for all my electronics and installed it but new problem!!!!! When I turn truck off and pull key, open door, the radio stays on. The interior lights come on and stay on. I close the door and the lights will go out but radio will stay on as if it has key in acc mode. Any help on where to start would be nice.....


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

CSLC;1505277 said:


> Well went out and got the right battery for all my electronics and installed it but new problem!!!!! When I turn truck off and pull key, open door, the radio stays on. The interior lights come on and stay on. I close the door and the lights will go out but radio will stay on as if it has key in acc mode. Any help on where to start would be nice.....


Smoked BCM??


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

What is a BCM? I can open any door and it will not shut off....


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Body Control Module (BCM)

Hopefully when you pulled the battery terminal when it was running this is all it affected.
It is under the steering column. Remove the knee panel under the column and there you go. 
Try unplugging it. Wait 10 mins with key on. Then plug it back in with key off. They are over $200 if you have to replace.
There is also a procedure that you will have to do so your pcm will recognize the new bcm and your truck will start. I don't have it on me right now but it takes about an hour to synch the bcm to the pcm.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

So I unplugged the BCM, I could not get the little plug on the right to come off. I have just been pulling the faceplate off the radio when I get out now. I don't think it is the RAP Sensor in the door because it does not turn off when you open the passenger door. So I do not know what the freaking problem is. All I did was change out the battery. I never had this problem till after the battery swap. This is driving me nuts!!! Could it be the module that goes between radio and factory harness of truck?


----------

